# my BBK



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

Just because this forum is slow and my brakes are finally broken in, some pics:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: my BBK (Harold)*

Sorry Harold, i'm just seeing d9d...


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: my BBK (Sepp)*

Me too, although if you copy the pic's url and opene it seperately in your browser, you can se the pic. Nice brakes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

